# New Eircom packages



## Jackie D (9 Oct 2008)

Just got a call from Eircom regarding their new package.
€44.99 inc vat per month for phone, 3meg broadband and unlimited local/national calls. They claim contention rate is 5.1 - would this be slow?

Paying €62pm at the moment for similar with Magnet Networks on 4meg broadband (no contention rate). Seems good to switch..

Any thoughts?


----------



## z105 (9 Oct 2008)

> They claim contention rate is 5.1 - would this be slow?



5:1 is not a bad contention ratio


----------



## Jackie D (9 Oct 2008)

Probably not.. However how are we to believe its only 5.1..
It could be a lot more therfore slow.. It is a very good price though.. Something Eircom were never really known for in the past.. They also said it is not a 3,6 or 12 month only deal.


----------



## mathepac (9 Oct 2008)

Jackie D said:


> Just got a call from Eircom regarding their new package.
> €44.99 inc vat per month for phone, 3meg broadband and unlimited local/national calls. ...


I just accessed their web-site and that offer appears to be for 3 months only after which it goes to €49.99 (broadband starts at €14 then goes to €19).

Do I have the right one?

It appears I do. I also rang sales and the offer is subject to a 12-month minimum contract.


----------



## Pedro1 (9 Oct 2008)

Unlimited calls are off-peak only ....

Is there any particular reason you need 3/4Meg connection? For general browsing etc 1meg is fine. I myself work from home
at times and have two computers connected to the net and there is no issue with performance, and I simultaneously use VOIP
too (Skype) and the quality is perfect. 

More than 1 meg is really only necessary for people who download very large amounts of data on a regular basis .. IMO

I myself use BTs Broadband + Total talk,  1meg broadband + all day free unlimited calls to all national and UK landline numbers for 
about 48 euro per month, and I fine it great.


----------

